# What do yall think



## Tclem (Jul 13, 2015)

i was digging through my Koa and monkey pod boxes and found this. Do yall think this will make some good pen blanks

Reactions: EyeCandy! 6


----------



## TimR (Jul 13, 2015)

Tony Tony, you know the answer that will come from this question, a resounding "no" and a suggestion on where to send for proper use. 
Yea, it'll make a fine pen!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## David Seaba (Jul 13, 2015)

@Tclem 
Tony I agree with @TimR 
Send it to me in Oklahoma the humidity in Mississippi will probably ruin the pen blank. Just trying to help you out.


----------



## manbuckwal (Jul 13, 2015)

Nope , hair sticks maybe ......


----------



## Tclem (Jul 13, 2015)

manbuckwal said:


> Nope , hair sticks maybe ......


Notttrttttrtttttttttttt with this one

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Schroedc (Jul 13, 2015)

I'm thinking it's the other piece of the board I won in the donation auction so you'd better just send it to me....

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tclem (Jul 13, 2015)

Schroedc said:


> I'm thinking it's the other piece of the board I won in the donation auction so you'd better just send it to me....


It wouldn't fit in the box or I would have

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## DKMD (Jul 13, 2015)

If you turn it sideways, it looks like a Mississippi suppository.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Tclem (Jul 13, 2015)

DKMD said:


> If you turn it sideways, it looks like a Mississippi suppository.


doctors think they know everything. I may have to sell it after Paxton's surgery bill just came in today. Lol $10,000 to cut of a cyst


----------



## DKMD (Jul 13, 2015)

Tclem said:


> doctors think they know everything. I may have to sell it after Paxton's surgery bill just came in today. Lol $10,000 to cut of a cyst


Ouch! I hope he's doing well.

BTW, it's those @SENC types from the hospital that send those big bills... No way the surgeon is getting anywhere close to that.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Tclem (Jul 13, 2015)

DKMD said:


> Ouch! I hope he's doing well.
> 
> BTW, it's those @SENC types from the hospital that send those big bills... No way the surgeon is getting anywhere close to that.


Oh he is. He is a trooper. That's what bothers me most is I'm supporting Henry's wood habit. Lol

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Tclem (Jul 13, 2015)

DKMD said:


> Ouch! I hope he's doing well.
> 
> BTW, it's those @SENC types from the hospital that send those big bills... No way the surgeon is getting anywhere close to that.


You should see my bills. Both shins are jet black from shin splints. Doc said muscles have started pulling off from years of running. Cortisone shots in one knee. Bulging disk in neck. I can only throw a ball 10'. Pain shoots down side of arm (afraid to get that one checked out ). Ha I'm falling apart

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## SENC (Jul 13, 2015)

DKMD said:


> Ouch! I hope he's doing well.
> 
> BTW, it's those @SENC types from the hospital that send those big bills... No way the surgeon is getting anywhere close to that.


Yep. Gotta recoup all that the docs have extorted out of us!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tclem (Jul 13, 2015)

SENC said:


> Yep. Gotta recoup all that the docs have extorted out of us!


Man I'm glad blue cross paid most of it lol


----------



## SENC (Jul 13, 2015)

Tclem said:


> Man I'm glad blue cross paid most of it lol


Don't even get me started on insurance criminals. They make orthopods and administrators look totally angelic and selfless!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Tclem (Jul 13, 2015)

SENC said:


> Don't even get me started on insurance criminals. They make orthopods and administrators look totally angelic and selfless!


Yeah I have to call them. They should be paying 90% now and only paid 70%.


----------



## manbuckwal (Jul 13, 2015)

SENC said:


> Don't even get me started on insurance criminals. They make orthopods and administrators look totally angelic and selfless!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tclem (Jul 13, 2015)

And now back to the CK

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Nature Man (Jul 13, 2015)

YES!!! Chuck

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sprung (Jul 14, 2015)

Ignore everyone else - I think you need to send it here. It's way too wrinkly - I'll get the iron out and try to straighten it out for you. (Or use it to make a small box to house a pen I'm going to be making from the first pen blank of CK I've got my hands on.)


----------



## Tclem (Jul 14, 2015)

Sprung said:


> Ignore everyone else - I think you need to send it here. It's way too wrinkly - I'll get the iron out and try to straighten it out for you. (Or use it to make a small box to house a pen I'm going to be making from the first pen blank of CK I've got my hands on.)


Whattttt you have CK pen blanks. Lol


----------



## Tclem (Jul 14, 2015)

SENC said:


> Don't even get me started on insurance criminals. They make orthopods and administrators look totally angelic and selfless!


Hmmmmmm ever heard of this. Blue cross says that we were build for more than they would pay but I would not be billed for the remainder. Guess I need to keep up with things a little better instead of just paying the bill.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Sprung (Jul 14, 2015)

Tclem said:


> Whattttt you have CK pen blanks. Lol



Only 1, lol!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SENC (Jul 14, 2015)

Yes, that is common. Hospital or MD should reimburse/refund you if overpaid (unless, of course, it went into @DKMD's wood fund).


Tclem said:


> Hmmmmmm ever heard of this. Blue cross says that we were build for more than they would pay but I would not be billed for the remainder. Guess I need to keep up with things a little better instead of just paying the bill.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Tclem (Jul 14, 2015)

SENC said:


> Yes, that is common. Hospital or MD should reimburse/refund you if overpaid (unless, of course, it went into @DKMD's wood fund).


I'm fixing to research all of our doctors and see if any of them are wood hoarders

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## rdabpenman (Jul 14, 2015)

Should make so great looking pen blanks.
Which direction do you plan on cutting it for blanks?

Les


----------



## Tclem (Jul 14, 2015)

rdabpenman said:


> Should make so great looking pen blanks.
> Which direction do you plan on cutting it for blanks?
> 
> Les


Not sure yet les. Depending on what kits I use if I have enough for two blanks across it


----------



## DKMD (Jul 14, 2015)

SENC said:


> Yes, that is common. Hospital or MD should reimburse/refund you if overpaid (unless, of course, it went into @DKMD's wood fund).



Could be worse... Compared to the wood fund, my wife's purse is harder to make withdrawals from. If your money ends up there, just forget about it.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ironman123 (Jul 14, 2015)

@Tclem if you spend a little of that money to come to SWAT, bring that blank and lure Kevin to SWAT. Would be good you see you both there.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Tclem (Jul 14, 2015)

ironman123 said:


> @Tclem if you spend a little of that money to come to SWAT, bring that blank and lure Kevin to SWAT. Would be good you see you both there.


Im broke now


----------

